# Merganser



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I shot a hen merganser last week, my first duck that wasn't a teal!  I want to get it mounted, but I don't know if it'll be mountable now. I shot it on Thursday and it's been in my friends freezer since then. I don't know how to skin or flesh birds, so I didn't make any cuts into it; it's still got all the organs in it. About how much would it cost for me to get this mounted with a drake merganser (if I shoot one)?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Probably would be 150-300 dollars, depending on where you go.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*What kind is it? Hooded? They are really pretty.
Good teal shooting,
Dan*_


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

dfisher said:


> _*What kind is it? Hooded? They are really pretty.
> Good teal shooting,
> Dan*_


Yup, she's a hooded. I hope more mergansers come through the area so I can get a drake.

Slough, would it be 150-300 for two on a mount or just one?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Weasle,

If your bird is in the freezer. It is very mountable. You SHOULD NOT make cuts. The taxidermist will do that for you. Follow the procedure in this link and you will be good to go!

http://www.roughridergamebirds.com/fieldcare.html


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I took the few that I had mounted and slid them head first into a women's nylon. Keeps the feathers smoothed out. I then would wrap them in newspaper and freeze. They stay very well like this, for some time even.
Good luck on the drake,
Dan


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nylons are not a good idea. Mats the feathers down and if you happen to have any of the feathers out of place, could create problems. Just stick it in a zip lock freezer bag and follow the instructions above!


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Congrats on the duck!! Mergs make awesome mounts!! Do you know how to tell a taxidermist who does his own work from one who sends your birds to someone else?? The real taxidermist will tell you NOT TO USE PANTYHOSE!! Good advice from Mr. Acker....he's posted some nice work in the forum. Check it out.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

My taxidermist said not to use newspaper it takes the moisture out of the bird. Just put it in a platic ziplock bag and don't worry about the blood


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

My wigeon sat in the freezer in a plastic grocery bag for possibly over a year, and he's mounted just fine.

AAA does some good work. He did my dads common merganser and the mount turned out awesome.

http://www.axcessmypics.com/photos/phot ... f38cee.jpg

Pic taken with camera phone, not the best quality mind you. :lol:

My duck cost $215.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Them feet remind of a kind of donut I ate this morning. :-? Nice mount nonetheless. :wink:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the help guys! I'm so glad to know I can just keep it in the freezer untill I get it mounted, my car died and I need to spend what little money I have on a new one so I don't know how soon it'll be untill I can afford to mount it. Thanks for all the tips and the links and whatnot!


----------



## fishhawk175090 (Sep 27, 2007)

Look up art otten in the buffalo area, he does a good job out of his house. His prices are very reasonable.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I know of Art. His wife works at my school and I was told to go to him by a couple of teachers. He's even done a couple mounts that are in the front of the school, he does a good job if you ask me.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I shoot a ton of mergansers. are they really worth mounting?


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

im with u i shoot a ton two.. mean nothing, but whats special to one, isnt special to others... go for it if you want.. I shot one of this big hens common mergnasers.... JESUS


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

technically a merganser isnt a duck at all they have a seperate bag limit. Good job they are hard to hit.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

how do they taste or do you eat them
never shot one


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> how do they taste or do you eat them
> never shot one


I've never had it, but from what I hear it is pretty terrible. Really the only reason i'de shoot one is for a mounter.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

they way you eat a merganser is put the meat on the board and put the board in the fire and in a half hour take it out and throw the meat back in the fire and eat the board. there is no good way to cook it, i ahev tried all fall to find a way. if there are nay ideas please let me know.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

sea duck stew is pretty good basicly you throw every thing in a pot


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

merg can be ok cooked in a stew. i had some mixed in with a mess of other duck breasts, they all tasted about the same (GOOD) in the stew


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

jerky, my dad makes jerky out of all the waterfowl we shot and it is pretty good.


----------

